# POST HERE I MAKE AWESOME SIGS FOR YOU



## Destructobot (Nov 7, 2008)

I MADE AWESOME SIG FOR AN OTHER MEMBER IT WAS SO AWESOME I MADE ONE FOR ME AND I THINK THIS SI AWESOME I SHUD MAKE ONE FOR EVER1 SO POST HER I MAKE AWESOME SIG FOR YOU TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 7, 2008)

OMG CANS YOU MAKES ME ONE WITH THAT IMAGE!?!?


----------



## dice (Nov 7, 2008)

yh I want one too but use just "D" for the name


----------



## moozxy (Nov 7, 2008)

PLZ MAEK ME AWESOME SIG


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 7, 2008)

HERE YOU GO IT TURNED OUT AWESOME!!!!!!






THE RST OF YOU GUYS WAIT THESE TAKE TIME


----------



## Gore (Nov 7, 2008)

I'd ask for a sig if this were a month ago.


----------



## raulpica (Nov 7, 2008)

WOWO AWESOME 

MAKE ME ONE AWESOME SIG 4 ME TOO PL0x

DONT FORGET THE ALTERNATED cApS CoZ TheY MaKe EveRYtHiNg CooLeR


----------



## moozxy (Nov 7, 2008)

PLZ ADD ME TO YOUR AWESOME SIG TEAM
HERE ARE EXAMPLES OF MY WORKS:


----------



## xJonny (Nov 7, 2008)

HOLY WOW I WANK ONE!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 7, 2008)

Want dat same but want it says darkneko! OMG is so awresum!


----------



## hankchill (Nov 7, 2008)

AW NUTS I THOUGH IT WAS AWESUM "CIGS"


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 7, 2008)

hERE YOU GO I HOPE YOU LIKE THEM






















YOU CAN BE IN SIG TEAM MOOZXY YOURE SIGS AR AWESOME TO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## raulpica (Nov 7, 2008)

AwEsOmE UR THE BeSt DeSTrUCtOBot!!111


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 7, 2008)

THanks YOu SO V3rry mUCH!


----------



## moozxy (Nov 7, 2008)

YESHYESHYESHYESHYESH


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 7, 2008)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Want dat same but want it says darkneko! OMG is so awresum!


HERE YOU GO AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow...


----------



## xJonny (Nov 7, 2008)

very thank!


----------



## Minox (Nov 7, 2008)

GIEF ME AN AWESOME SIG!


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 7, 2008)

HER U GO ENJOY


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 7, 2008)

OMG I WANA BE AWSUM 2
PLS MAEK ME 1 DeStRUcToBoT


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 7, 2008)

HERE IT IS AWESUM1!!!!


----------



## Minox (Nov 8, 2008)

TONI PLUTONIJ NEEDS AN AWSUM SIG TOO.


----------



## Law (Nov 8, 2008)

can i has?


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 8, 2008)

O NO RUN ITS THE LAW!!! LOLOL JK I MADE YOU SIG


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 8, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> TONI PLUTONIJ NEEDS AN AWSUM SIG TOO.








Destructobot already made me a sig....but mine is more special, because it was from heart!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*
THANK YOU DESTRUCTOBOT!!*


----------



## Galacta (Nov 8, 2008)

I WANT AN AWSUM SIG!
MAKE ME ONE DESTRUCTOBOT!
PLEASE YOU AWSUM DUDE!


----------



## updowners (Nov 8, 2008)

I WANT A SIG TOO BUT CAN YOU MAKE THE MIDDLE GUY HAVE A MOUSTACHE AS WELL

PPPPPPPPLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 8, 2008)

DONE AND DONE ENJOY AWESOME SIGS THEY ARE AWSOME!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 8, 2008)

Hai can I also has a sig put no with my name, can it say John McCain instead! God bless you!


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 8, 2008)

HERE YOU GO !!!


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 8, 2008)

I MAKES AWESUM SIGZ TOO THERE YOU GO DESU I MAKES ONE FOR U


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 8, 2008)

OMG THANX YOU SO AWSOM!!!!!1


----------



## Zamo (Nov 8, 2008)

HOW DO I  MAEK AEWSUM SIGS LIEK DAT? CAN U TEECH ME?


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 8, 2008)

IT TAKE YEARS TO LEARN THIS SKILL YOU JUST START OUT AND TRY IT WONT BE AWSOME AT FIRST BUT DONT GVIE UP YOU GET IT EVENTULY IT WILL BE AWSOME!!!!!


----------



## updowners (Nov 8, 2008)

THANKS FOR THE SIG!!!!!!!!!!!!!

also is using capslock in EoF necessary?


----------



## Raika (Nov 8, 2008)

yes it is, and im breaking the rules by not posting in caps!!


----------



## Man18 (Nov 8, 2008)

hankchill said:
			
		

> AW NUTS I THOUGH IT WAS AWESUM "CIGS"


cohibas are 2 expensive.


----------



## oliebol (Nov 8, 2008)

I have to cry a little bit, because the sigs you've made are soo pretty


----------



## dice (Nov 8, 2008)

TYTYTYTYTYTYTYTYTY


----------



## science (Nov 8, 2008)

DESTROBT DESTROBT I WANT ONE TOO!!!


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 8, 2008)

HERE YOU GO SCIENCE MAN THANKS FOR SPACE SHIPS AND PENUT BUTTER!!!!!


----------



## science (Nov 8, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> HERE YOU GO SCIENCE MAN THANKS FOR SPACE SHIPS AND PENUT BUTTER!!!!!



NICE THANKS URWALRCOM


----------



## Upperleft (Nov 8, 2008)

OMG HAI THAR
CAN I HAZ SIGGZ TOO


----------



## The Worst (Nov 8, 2008)

HAZ ALREADY AWESOME SIG !!!  I MADE IT MYSELF !!!


----------



## moozxy (Nov 8, 2008)

OMG I SUE U!

*Posts merged*

U AND UR MOTHER!

*Posts merged*

AND UR FATHER

*Posts merged*

I SUE U AND UR MOTHER AND UR FATHER!

*Posts merged*

I SUE UR WHOLE FAMILY!

*Posts merged*

EVEN UR DOG!


----------



## da_head (Nov 8, 2008)

can i has one plox?


----------



## Upperleft (Nov 8, 2008)

WTF WHARE IZ MAI SIGZ
ITS BEEN LIEK 10 SECONDS AGO
I KANT WAIT ANY LONGAR 
FOCK U U SOCK


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 8, 2008)

THS SI SO AWSUM MANG
EVERY1 GOT DEM C00L SIGZ YEAH


----------



## Eternal Myst (Nov 9, 2008)

I WANTS AWSUM SIG THAT SAYS "KAIS LIKES FUCKING FROM THE HEART"


----------



## Shakraka (Nov 9, 2008)

This thread is one of the best things that happened to GBAtemp.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 9, 2008)

Can I have one pleeeeeeeeeeeeeease?


----------



## updowners (Nov 9, 2008)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> This thread is one of the best things that happened to GBAtemp.



QUOTED FOR TTRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTTTTTTTTTTTTHHHHHHHHHHHH

hehe lol

DESTRUCTOBOT PLEASE LET ME JOIN YOUR SIG MAKING TEAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 9, 2008)

FOCK U UPPRLEFT U THE 1 THAT SUCK NO JK I MAKE USIG IT TUNRED OUT AWSOME I MAD 1 FOR U TO KAIS N AGENTGAMA THER AWSOME!!!!!  UPDWNORS U HAVE TO SHOW SOM WERK YOUVE DONE I CANT LET JUST ANY1 JOIN SO JUST POST I BET ITS AWSOME!!! THANK SHAKRAK I MAKE U SIG IF U WANT IT WILL BE AWSOME!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SylvWolf (Nov 9, 2008)

GIVE ME SIG PLZ!!!!!!!111!!11!!


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 9, 2008)

HERE U GO I MADE UR SIG IT AWSOME!!!!!!!1


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 9, 2008)

LOLOL IF FOGROT TO POST THE SIG HER IT IS


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 9, 2008)

OMG DAHEAD SRY I FROGOT TO MAKE UR SIG SO I MAD UR SIG HERE IT IS SRY


----------



## SylvWolf (Nov 9, 2008)

OMG THX IT'S SO AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Law (Nov 9, 2008)

So many people have this signature, I've actually forgotten who we're making fun of at this point.


----------



## da_head (Nov 9, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> OMG DAHEAD SRY I FROGOT TO MAKE UR SIG SO I MAD UR SIG HERE IT IS SRY


thanks man


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Nov 9, 2008)

DESTRUCTOBOT, YOUR SIGS ARE THE BEST SIGS EVER. I'LL TAKE ONE TOO.


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 9, 2008)

HER YO GO I MADE U SIG


----------



## oliebol (Nov 9, 2008)

Can you make me one ??


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 9, 2008)

HERE IT IS I MAD IT AWSOME!!!!!


----------



## oliebol (Nov 9, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> HERE IT IS I MAD IT AWSOME!!!!!




It's sooo beautiful! I have to cry again!


----------



## moozxy (Nov 9, 2008)

HI OLIEBOL


----------



## oliebol (Nov 9, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> HI OLIEBOL



HI MOOZXY


----------



## moozxy (Nov 9, 2008)

WHAT DID YOU HAVE FOR BREAKFAST?


----------



## oliebol (Nov 9, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> WHAT DID YOU HAVE FOR BREAKFAST?


McDonald's , I'm serious...


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 9, 2008)

YES YES HEART ATTACKS ON BUNS ARE GOOD WHEN YOUR FATHER IS STUDYING FOR MEDI SHOOL.


----------



## raulpica (Nov 9, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> So many people have this signature, I've actually forgotten who we're making fun of at this point.


ROFL SEARCH FOR TEH MYSPACE THREAD


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Nov 9, 2008)

THIS THREAD IS THE BEST THREAD EVER.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 10, 2008)

COULD YOU PLEASE MAKE AN AWSUM SIG FOR MEH! 
I WANT IT TO SAY "BANKAIKIRBY"
THANKS DOG.


----------



## Broccoli (Nov 11, 2008)

NEEDS SIG NOW


----------



## updowners (Nov 11, 2008)

I MADE AN AVATAR FOR YOU DESTRUCTOBOT.






CAN I JOIN YOUR AWESOME TEAM NOW


PPLLEEAASSEE!!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 11, 2008)

ROFLMFAOOOOOOOOOOO 

What kind of "team" is this?


----------



## updowners (Nov 11, 2008)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> ROFLMFAOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> What kind of "team" is this?



THIS IS EOF NOBODY CARES!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 11, 2008)

OK GUYS I MADE SIGS HEAR THE ARE ENJOY THAT AVA IS AWSOME UPDWNER YOU CN JOIN I CANT USE IT THO CUZ IM PATRIC STWERT THANX THO ITS AWSOME!!!!!1


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 12, 2008)

MAEK MEH ONE 2! IZ LIKE ASSUM.


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 12, 2008)

HEAR U GO PIZZA IZ AWSOME!!!!!!


----------



## updowners (Nov 12, 2008)

Pizzaroo said:
			
		

> MAEK MEH ONE 2! IZ LIKE ASSUM.



I MADE YOU A SPECIAL AVATAR






BTW IM ON THE AWESOME TEAM WITH DESTRUCTOBOT

EOF RULES!!!!!!!


----------



## updowners (Nov 15, 2008)

nobody wants an avatar or sig as soon as i join the team.


I HATE YOU ALL

well not really


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 15, 2008)

updowners said:
			
		

> Pizzaroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LULZ DAT ASUM


----------



## updowners (Nov 15, 2008)

YESS FINALLY SOMEONE USED AN AVATAR MADE BY ME


----------



## updowners (Nov 17, 2008)

TAKING MOST AVATAR REQUESTS


----------



## Uchiha Avengers (Nov 19, 2008)

R U KIDDING ME!

I can make WWWWAAAAAYYYY beter sigs and avatars

heres some examples...


----------



## Uchiha Avengers (Nov 19, 2008)

R U KIDDING ME!

I can make WWWWAAAAAYYYY beter sigs and avatars

heres some examples...


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 19, 2008)

@Uchiha Avengers. 
PShhh true sig arts are made through microsoft Paint.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 19, 2008)

Uchiha Avengers said:
			
		

> R U KIDDING ME!
> 
> I can make WWWWAAAAAYYYY beter sigs and avatars
> 
> heres some examples...


I can make better sigs than u


----------



## Law (Nov 19, 2008)

Uchiha Avengers said:
			
		

> R U KIDDING ME!
> 
> I can make WWWWAAAAAYYYY beter sigs and avatars
> 
> heres some examples...



>beter sigs and avatars
>pictures of naruto crap


Also, you've totally missed the point of the thread. Way to look like a twat.


----------



## updowners (Nov 20, 2008)

WHERE THE F*CK IS DESTRUCTOBOT!?!?!?!?!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 20, 2008)

updowners said:
			
		

> WHERE THE F*CK IS DESTRUCTOBOT!?!?!?!?!


At Candy Mountain of course!


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 20, 2008)

updowners said:
			
		

> WHERE THE F*CK IS DESTRUCTOBOT!?!?!?!?!


WHAT


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 20, 2008)

Uchiha Avengers said:
			
		

> R U KIDDING ME!
> 
> I can make WWWWAAAAAYYYY beter sigs and avatars
> 
> heres some examples...



OMG THEY SUCK. I SUGGEST YOU LEARN MSPAINT AS IT IS WAY WAY WAY BETTER JUST LOOK AT DESTRUCTOBOT'S SIGNATURES WITH ALOT OF PRACTICE YOU CAN BECOME AS GOOD AS HIM.


----------



## updowners (Nov 21, 2008)

agentgamma said:
			
		

> updowners said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LETS GO MAKE SOME F*CKING AWESOME SIGS AND AVATARS FOR EVERYBODY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 21, 2008)

Destructo, Destructo wake up! Yeah Destructo, wake up you silly sleepyhead. We're going to Candy Mountain! Yeah Destructo, it's gunna be an adventure! Yeah Destructo, we're going on an adventure!


----------



## updowners (Nov 21, 2008)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> Destructo, Destructo wake up! Yeah Destructo, wake up you silly sleepyhead. We're going to Candy Mountain! Yeah Destructo, it's gunna be an adventure! Yeah Destructo, we're going on an adventure!



LOL


----------



## playallday (Nov 21, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> updowners said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no!  Your going to get banned for posting a one-word-post!

lol


----------



## updowners (Nov 21, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> Destructobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THATS WHY ALL LIKE EOF


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 21, 2008)

huh


----------



## updowners (Nov 21, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> huh



i don't get it either


----------



## Chopders (Nov 22, 2008)

Wow, I really need to learn how MSpaint is working, we can have great result at the end. 

*tutorial time*


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 22, 2008)

updowners said:
			
		

> ENDscape said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?


----------



## oliebol (Nov 22, 2008)

agentgamma said:
			
		

> updowners said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








???


----------



## dan92 (Nov 22, 2008)

OMG DESTRUCTORBOT I LIKE UR SIGS TEY AR AWSOM WHEN I WAS A CHILD I SAID "I WANT TO BE LIKE SUPERMAN WHEN  I GROW UP!" BUT THAT'S CUZ I DIDNT NOW U


----------

